# My Current Obsession: Kimonos



## chupaleecabra (May 28, 2014)

So, recently the past several times that I had paid a visit to my local outlet mall I've been seeing this trend of kimonos and I have got to say that I'm definitely in love with the whole look of it! Especially for summer, long and lovely(perfect for a day by the pool or at the beach paired with ones favorite swimsuit) or MY personal preference the crop top kimonos. Has anyone else looked into this? Forever21 has some major must haves for this look...not going to lie but I just recently did a $90 haul specifically for these; it just pulls the whole sun and surf look together perfectly!


----------



## funkychik02 (Sep 16, 2014)

It seems like everyone I know is into kimonos! I'd love to try them!


----------



## JenMakeupHair (Sep 17, 2014)

I love them too! I have 3 of them. The floral print ones seem to be really trending right now & I spent no more than $25 on each one (got them at kohls!).


----------



## Isra Yassin (Nov 13, 2015)

My obsession are kimonos and cardigans..especially wrap cardigans!!!


----------



## CassieLyons (Jun 15, 2016)

I love the look of Kimonos even though I don't currently have one.


----------

